# AetherSX2 PS2 emulator enters early access, is now available on the Play Store



## Scarlet (Dec 4, 2021)

Oh heyyyyy, let's push this 888+ to the limit!


----------



## James_ (Dec 4, 2021)

Scarlet said:


> Oh heyyyyy, let's push this 888+ to the limit!


And then later on we can see how the 8 Gen 1 copes.


----------



## DrPerkeleeee (Dec 4, 2021)

Gonna test that one out! Need to grab some games first.


----------



## ZeroFX (Dec 4, 2021)

I'll test it later xP.

Edit: yeah basically full speed on all the games i tested, even on sw mode, 888+.

Good job, now be known enough (don't need much) to throw damonps2 to the grave it deserves, because even in this first alpha this emulator can do this, so let the normies know.


----------



## Leeg (Dec 4, 2021)

Make sure to modify the renderer to Vulkan in the options. I can't believe how well this runs. Just tried .hack//infection and it's 50 FPS on my device (PAL version, that's max FPS).


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 4, 2021)

Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix works flawlessly on Mi 10T pro, amazing work.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 4, 2021)

Kind of glad I kept my shield k1 tablet. Hopefully, my device is up for the challenge.

Oh, wait, I think I’m SOL.


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 4, 2021)

Lets see how well it runs on my Asus RoG Phone 3


----------



## player594 (Dec 4, 2021)

My Samsung Galaxy S21+ runs all games pretty much perfect. Just hope it gets cheat support someday.


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 4, 2021)

Is the emulator complete or in testing stages?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Dec 4, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> Is the emulator complete or in testing stages?



*Looks at title* Nah fam good to go.


----------



## matpower (Dec 4, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> Is the emulator complete or in testing stages?





Chary said:


> The app is currently in early access, meaning it may be buggy or unreliable during this testing phase.​


idk man sounds like it is complete


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 4, 2021)

matpower said:


> idk man sounds like it is complete



I get it but it doesn't make sense to release it early they should wait a bit...  to my best knowledge the only PS2 emulator that works flawlessly is the one for the PC 

If we are not getting that performance idk why download maybe that's just me


----------



## Chary (Dec 4, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I get it but it doesn't make sense to release it early they should wait a bit...  to my best knowledge the only PS2 emulator that works flawlessly is the one for the PC
> 
> If we are not getting that performance idk why download maybe that's just me


It's likely in order to cast a wide net to test bugs and see what issues people have so the dev can fix them. Dolphin and other emulators have working builds they release that are fairly stable, but are meant to be tested as well.


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 4, 2021)

Chary said:


> It's likely in order to cast a wide net to test bugs and see what issues people have so the dev can fix them. Dolphin and other emulators have working builds they release that are fairly stable, but are meant to be tested as well.



Understood because long ago I paid $10 for the other PS2 emulator and it was a train wreck ... now Drastic and the PS1 emulator works flawlessly and I paid for those I think I paid for an NEO Geo emulator also 

I don't mind paying but if it's buggy I can wait... I think the Citra Emulator works well but I haven't tested that as much


----------



## danny19901 (Dec 4, 2021)

Played sholin monks at 2x resolution no issues at all on a mi11SD888

Sent from my M2011K2G using Tapatalk


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Dec 4, 2021)

Nobunaga said:


> Kingdom Hearts 2 Final Mix works flawlessly on Mi 10T pro, amazing work.


this is what i was wondering, cant wait to play kh on the go!


----------



## mardide (Dec 4, 2021)

Anyone try this on switch yet


----------



## FanNintendo (Dec 4, 2021)

So much better than Play! and I am glad I didnt pay DamonPS2 PRO. AetherSX2 is right choice plays both Maximo games smooth on Galaxy Tab S7 6gb ram plus Note 10plus phone 12GB ram I better go grab kishi controller before it gone off shelves for while


----------



## Takeshineale128 (Dec 4, 2021)

full speed opengl x1 on mi11 (snapdragon 888) with kishi controller. tested ff12


----------



## matpower (Dec 4, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I get it but it doesn't make sense to release it early they should wait a bit...  to my best knowledge the only PS2 emulator that works flawlessly is the one for the PC
> 
> If we are not getting that performance idk why download maybe that's just me


It is based off PCSX2 actually IIRC. The reason they're releasing is for wider testing and to kill off DamonPS2, which is basically malware.


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 4, 2021)

matpower said:


> It is based off PCSX2 actually IIRC. The reason they're releasing is for wider testing and to kill off DamonPS2, which is basically malware.


 I hope they make a compatibility list of the games that currently work on it 

I paid $10 for DamonPS2 and it was a waste of money no games worked


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 4, 2021)

Google Store finally has something that isn't garbage.


----------



## LanHikariDS (Dec 4, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> I get it but it doesn't make sense to release it early they should wait a bit...  to my best knowledge the only PS2 emulator that works flawlessly is the one for the PC
> 
> If we are not getting that performance idk why download maybe that's just me


PCSX2 is absolutely not flawless, and no emulator for 3D titles truly is. That's just the nature of emulator development.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 4, 2021)

LanHikariDS said:


> PCSX2 is absolutely not flawless, and no emulator for 3D titles truly is. That's just the nature of emulator development.


It's not garbage either, contrary to what some people on here think.


----------



## LanHikariDS (Dec 4, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> It's not garbage either, contrary to what some people on here think.


Absolutely not, it does what it sets out to do fairly well, though my understanding is that PCSX2 is a rather nasty thing under the hood (Or rather, was, as the team has been working to clean up a lot of the game-specific hacks)


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 4, 2021)

I wonder what this looks like on switch root. Probably not great but it'll be interesting when people post


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Dec 4, 2021)

Playing Resident evil outbreak on my snapdragon s20 fe and the game works flawlessly!


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 4, 2021)

LanHikariDS said:


> PCSX2 is absolutely not flawless, and no emulator for 3D titles truly is. That's just the nature of emulator development.


I've never been much into the PS2 scene and like others, I thought emulation had been perfected, but actually not. Huh.

Then again, it's not surprising considering PS3s weren't flawless at playing PS2 games as they had some sort of an issue.

My personal recommendation remains to be a PS2 (Launch or Slim) with a genuine component cable and a reliable wireless controller (MadCatz were great and work without probs unlike PowerA who make controllers for new consoles and breaks after a few months).


----------



## RAHelllord (Dec 4, 2021)

Quick testing appears to show it's working full speed on my Moto G100 (Snapdragon 870 which is "just" a souped up 865+) , but doesn't recognize the standard input on my GameSir X2.

Edit: The GameSir app allows a workaround where you can mimic touch inputs on the display and it works splendidly.


----------



## LanHikariDS (Dec 4, 2021)

Marc_78065 said:


> My personal recommendation remains to be a PS2 (Launch or Slim) with a genuine component cable and a reliable wireless controller (MadCatz were great and work without probs unlike PowerA who make controllers for new consoles and breaks after a few months).


OPL lets you use DualShock 3s and DS4s if you plug a compatible bluetooth reciever into the PS2


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 4, 2021)

FanNintendo said:


> So much better than Play! and I am glad I didnt pay DamonPS2 PRO. AetherSX2 is right choice plays both Maximo games smooth on Galaxy Tab S7 6gb ram plus Note 10plus phone 12GB ram I better go grab kishi controller before it gone off shelves for while


It's currently selling for decent prices though with this announcement it may make it a very desirable accessory now.

Folks will finally have a Portable PS2 without paying excessive amounts.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 4, 2021)

Burnout 3 is pretty tricky with touchscreen controls but it's running great. This is very impressive for an alpha.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 4, 2021)

This is great but my phone is too crappy for it and my PS2 still works anyway.


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Dec 4, 2021)

An xbox one controller with Bluetooth works straight away without remapping the buttons


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 4, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> An xbox one controller with Bluetooth works straight away without remapping the buttons


I've tried DualShock 4 and it worked perfectly on Android so that should work without issues.

Stadia works on Android too, but wired.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 4, 2021)

Downloading it now, I have an older Galaxy Note 9 Pro with a Snapdragon 845 so maybe it will be good enough lol


----------



## zeyfuller (Dec 4, 2021)

mardide said:


> Anyone try this on switch yet





Nerdtendo said:


> I wonder what this looks like on switch root. Probably not great but it'll be interesting when people post



I could only get to 60% speed in Ratchet & Clank 3, and like 50% _on the menus_ in Sly Cooper. Lowest settings. I stopped there but I did transfer over some other games.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 4, 2021)

Sucks it requires Google Play!


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Dec 4, 2021)

FullerxspectruM said:


> I could only get to 60% speed in Ratchet & Clank 3, and like 50% _on the menus_ in Sly Cooper. Lowest settings. I stopped there but I did transfer over some other games.



I'm getting about 30-40fps playing resident evil outbreak on the lowest settings. Stuttering mess so far mind


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 4, 2021)

FullerxspectruM said:


> I could only get to 60% speed in Ratchet & Clank 3, and like 50% _on the menus_ in Sly Cooper. Lowest settings. I stopped there but I did transfer over some other games.


Still 100% better than what we had before lol


----------



## 0-volt (Dec 4, 2021)

One word for this: it's amazing...
Here My pics and status:
Klonoa 2 (usa): full speed
Looney tunes space race: full speed
Kingdom hearts 2: full speed
Dance summit 2001: almost speed (50%)
And surprise support ps1 games, so:
Here a demo disc of bust a move Japan (bust a groove in usa) it's works but not work on movie.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Dec 4, 2021)

Wishful thinking...but I hope they release an IPA for iOS sideloading, as well as a macOS binary.


----------



## ZeroFX (Dec 4, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> Understood because long ago I paid $10 for the other PS2 emulator and it was a train wreck ...


oh my you paid for that? lmao


----------



## Lumince (Dec 4, 2021)

Not sure if its just not well optimized for my device, but compared to an emulator that shall not be named, the games ive tried have actually performed worse?.... Fold 3 here. I have tried messing with a lot of settings and games just refuse to not run at half the speed with laggy af audio....


----------



## Cris1997XX (Dec 5, 2021)

Lumince said:


> Not sure if its just not well optimized for my device, but compared to an emulator that shall not be named, the games ive tried have actually performed worse?.... Fold 3 here. I have tried messing with a lot of settings and games just refuse to not run at half the speed with laggy af audio....


DamonPS2's stolen code is full of speed hacks, that's why games ran actually better there


----------



## gbadl (Dec 5, 2021)

How well does this run on an Android X86 media machine running an 8th Gen or older Intel i5?


----------



## Lumince (Dec 5, 2021)

Cris1997XX said:


> DamonPS2's stolen code is full of speed hacks, that's why games ran actually better there


well that explains why it runs better. Oh well time to sit on this emulator


----------



## Gronbar (Dec 5, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> An xbox one controller with Bluetooth works straight away without remapping the buttons


Triggers are working for you?


----------



## danny19901 (Dec 5, 2021)

If anyone has tried Need For Speed Underground and FPS is bad I have a MI 11 SD888 if anyone has a good config please let me know thank you

Sent from my M2011K2G using Tapatalk


----------



## MultiKoopa (Dec 5, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Kind of glad I kept my shield k1 tablet. Hopefully, my device is up for the challenge.
> 
> Oh, wait, I think I’m SOL.


Curious about this


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2021)

Lumince said:


> well that explains why it runs better. Oh well time to sit on this emulator


You'd rather use an emulator that uses unreliable speed hacks, with stolen source code than an emulator that used legal means to be compiled? Lol okay. You just wasted money on a sham emulator.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Dec 5, 2021)

LanHikariDS said:


> PCSX2 is absolutely not flawless, *and no emulator for 3D titles truly is.*


_Dolphin has entered the chat._


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


> _Dolphin has entered the chat._


IKR? It's almost like emulators require complex coding and programming or something.


----------



## Lumince (Dec 5, 2021)

Replying on mobile is broken. Fun


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2021)

Lumince said:


> Replying on mobile is broken. Fun



Yeah, I ended up double posting the other day because of it.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 5, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> You'd rather use an emulator that uses unreliable speed hacks, with stolen source code than an emulator that used legal means to be compiled? Lol okay. You just wasted money on a sham emulator.


I mean to be fair it DOES work better rn. I'm also not sure this is the place to be arguing the morality of using stolen goods


----------



## Bakuku (Dec 5, 2021)

It’s amazing to see how far we’ve come in terms of emulation. When the PS2 was first released it was a huge console (figuratively and literally). And look now, 20 years later you can play the games on your phone. 

Amazing!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 5, 2021)

OK this is gonna be a list... lol But so far mega impressed!!! 

First up I tried Balders Gate II, a little glitchy at first then the FMV was perfect then got in game everything seemed fine then it crashed (going to try fiddling with it) 

Second up was Outrun 2006, it was a little slow like 80% of the speed it should be but beat it first play so it actually helped me lol other than the speed and the sound was scratchy (matching the speed of the graphics I think?) it played flawless zero graphics or control issues.

3rd was Kings Field The Ancient City everything seemed to be good the speed was perfect and no graphics glitches so far. 

4th up Tekken 4, just flawless speed and zero graphics glitches. 

5th up was Katamari and also flawless the king of the cosmos was impressed! 

6th was Twisted Metal Black, mixed bag playing as Sweet tooth everything seems fine until you go to transform it slows down during that time, also some slowdown when you have like 4 cars on screen shooting.  Graphics seemed fine but maybe the particle effects seemed a bit off? Could be my phone lol

I tried some others but it's like after midnight and I am too tired to think lol

This was on a Galaxy Note 9 so I think it just barely meets the minimum specs but yeah for an Alpha this is bang on in my opinion and even if they never did another release I would just be finding the games that work best on it, since quite a few of the odd ones I tried seemed to work great.


----------



## eriol33 (Dec 5, 2021)

Is there any way to download the APK file? I am using Huawei


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Dec 5, 2021)

Gronbar said:


> Triggers are working for you?


Yeah everything's working for me using the xbox pad


----------



## chocoboss (Dec 5, 2021)

Has someone tested it on snapdragon 732G ? ( Redmi note 10 pro 4G )


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Dec 5, 2021)

chocoboss said:


> Has someone tested it on snapdragon 732G ? ( Redmi note 10 pro 4G )


It might run ok.  Give it a try


----------



## Gronbar (Dec 5, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Yeah everything's working for me using the xbox pad


I tried Silent Hill 2 and triggers not working with my Xbox Series controller.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Dec 5, 2021)

Using an LG G7 Snapdragon 845 with a Razer Kishi gamepad and holy crap dudes, this runs amazing!
Played through and completed the first level of Rez with like, one minor lag-skip in the middle of the stage for a second or so then it was fine.
Played Family Guy this morning and there's some minor lag spikes but overall fantastic performance.

This is a Damon-killer. No wonder he was freaking out.


----------



## Gronbar (Dec 5, 2021)

chocoboss said:


> Has someone tested it on snapdragon 732G ? ( Redmi note 10 pro 4G )


On snap 750 (moto g 5g) after tweaking  works ok.
Here's guide im using


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> I mean to be fair it DOES work better rn. I'm also not sure this is the place to be arguing the morality of using stolen goods



Daemon PS2 is a garbage emulator, let's be honest.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 5, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Daemon PS2 is a garbage emulator, let's be honest.


Oh I don't disagree. I'm just saying it works even if it is in the most duct tapey way imaginable


----------



## Tomtani1 (Dec 5, 2021)

This PS2 emulator for android is really good.  I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 5, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> Oh I don't disagree. I'm just saying it works even if it is in the most duct tapey way imaginable


Sounds like Zsnes. It needs to comeback.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 5, 2021)

Nerdtendo said:


> Oh I don't disagree. I'm just saying it works even if it is in the most duct tapey way imaginable



Yeah, I refuse to pay for hacky emulators



Memoir said:


> Sounds like Zsnes. It needs to comeback.



Yeah good luck with that. Zsnes was fine for the time, but it's been fourteen years.


----------



## console (Dec 5, 2021)

Sad for my Dragon Touch MAX10 Plus Tablet is not compatible with this AetherSX2.

Dragon Touch MAX10 Plus Tablet system info:

CPU: Octa-core ARM Cortex-A55 CPU clocked at 1.6 GHz
GPU: PowerVR Rogue GE8322
RAM: 3 GB
Storage: 32 GB Nand flash chip and support microSDXC up to 128 GB
OS: Android 10


I want to try play PS2 games on my Dragon Touch MAX10 Plus Tablet.


----------



## LanHikariDS (Dec 5, 2021)

64bitmodels said:


> _Dolphin has entered the chat._


Even Dolphin has flaws. Dolphin is easily the most mature 3D emulator available, but it does still have flaws.


----------



## Cris1997XX (Dec 5, 2021)

console said:


> Sad for my Dragon Touch MAX10 Plus Tablet is not compatible with this AetherSX2.
> 
> Dragon Touch MAX10 Plus Tablet system info:
> 
> ...


But hey, PS1 games run very well on that lmao


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 5, 2021)

Tested on my Galaxy Note 9, the emulator works with SoulCalibur II but it jerks is not as smooth as on the console,is there a configuration to do?


----------



## ZeroFX (Dec 5, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> Tested on my Galaxy Note 9, the emulator works with SoulCalibur II but it jerks is not as smooth as on the console,is there a configuration to do?


https://aethersx2.xyz/#how-to-improve-performance there's some tips in there.


----------



## MultiKoopa (Dec 5, 2021)

console said:


> Sad for my Dragon Touch MAX10 Plus Tablet is not compatible with this AetherSX2.
> 
> Dragon Touch MAX10 Plus Tablet system info:
> 
> ...


dude what IS this thing, I can't even find the CPU specs on google lol


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 5, 2021)

Anyone have the apk? I know there "isn't one" anywhere else other than the play store, but maybe someone has it offlined. My tablet will not connect to the internet and I can't download it.


----------



## ultimatepump (Dec 5, 2021)

Whoa!  This thing in ALPHA runs FANTASTIC!  God of War 1 and 2, Shaolin Monks, Outrun play amazingly well.  And....  PNACH cheat patches perform perfectly.  Can't wait for the next revision.  On Note 20 Ultra


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Dec 5, 2021)

MultiKoopa said:


> dude what IS this thing, I can't even find the CPU specs on google lol


Sounds like one of those tablet's you'd find in a vending machine in the arcades


----------



## MultiKoopa (Dec 6, 2021)

seriously Snapdragon 765G, any chance?


----------



## danny19901 (Dec 6, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Sounds like one of those tablet's you'd find in a vending machine in the arcades


This is it's chipset https://www.notebookcheck.net/UNISOC-SC9863A-SoC-Benchmarks-and-Specs.426937.0.html it's very weak and brand I haven't really heard of 

Sent from my M2011K2G using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanman2004 (Dec 6, 2021)

I'll let y'all have at it. Y'all can be the guinea pigs in the devs' beta testing . Keep me posted when this emu officially has gold master (RTM) build status


----------



## urbanman2004 (Dec 6, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> Understood because long ago I paid $10 for the other PS2 emulator and it was a train wreck ... now Drastic and the PS1 emulator works flawlessly and I paid for those I think I paid for an NEO Geo emulator also
> 
> I don't mind paying but if it's buggy I can wait... I think the Citra Emulator works well but I haven't tested that as much


I bought Drastic [best DS emu on Android] b/c the dev's anti-piracy checks rendered any crack efforts useless, and I also purchased a few other emus from the dev fms like "VGBAnext" and "MasterGear"... If I were you, I would suggest try using the unofficial build MMJ version of Citra which isn't available in the Play Store for better performance.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Dec 6, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Sounds like Zsnes. It needs to comeback.


Not really... Modern-day hardware is powerful enough to not need any of the shortcuts or hacks that ZNES implemented for widespread game compatibility.


----------



## chrisisx (Dec 6, 2021)

Wow i can finally play Xenosaga without issue and also valkyrie profile 2 lost forest works fine here compare to Damon. I am using galaxy fold 3 and all games are fast so far.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 6, 2021)

urbanman2004 said:


> Not really... Modern-day hardware is powerful enough to not need any of the shortcuts or hacks that ZNES implemented for widespread game compatibility.


It needs to come back because I miss its menu.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Dec 6, 2021)

Memoir said:


> It needs to come back because I miss its menu.


Oh, w/ the 16-bit graphics UI and the snow? 
I mean, you can still actually download it by using Google and it works on Windows 10, but I prefer using more accurately rendering emus like SNES9x and bsnes.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 6, 2021)

urbanman2004 said:


> Oh, w/ the 16-bit graphics UI and the snow?
> I mean, you can still actually download it by using Google and it works on Windows 10, but I prefer using more accurately rendering emus like SNES9x and bsnes.


I honestly just want the UI. If I could use it on Snes9x instead of the standard UI, I would.


----------



## MultiKoopa (Dec 6, 2021)

but how do the Metal Gear games run on it? That's the real question


----------



## PacBunny (Dec 6, 2021)

So when is this gonna be ported to the PS Vita?


----------



## console (Dec 6, 2021)

MultiKoopa said:


> dude what IS this thing, I can't even find the CPU specs on google lol


Easy to find answer is to download CPU Z from Google Play store to install on tablet / phone can tell system info to us.


*CPU-Z*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cpuid.cpu_z&hl=en_US&gl=US

Android version of the popular CPU identification tool for PC, CPU-Z is a free application that reports information about your device.

- SoC (System On Chip) name, architecture, clock speed for each core ;
- System information : device brand & model, screen resolution, RAM, storage.;
- Battery information : level, status, temperature, capacity ;
- Sensors.

Requirements :
- Android 2.2 and above (version 1.03 and +)


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Dec 6, 2021)

PacBunny said:


> So when is this gonna be ported to the PS Vita?


Probably never


----------



## tfocosta (Dec 6, 2021)

I've tried a couple of games on a Xiaomi Redmi Note 8 (CPU: Octa-core Max2.01GHz/RAM: 4GB) and here's what I have got so far:
- Kingdom Hearts - It's playable, but it's a bit slow during some parts where you have more graphical content.
- Kingdom Hearts II - Same as above.
- Dragon Ball Z: Infinite World - It has a bit of lag sometimes but it's playable.
- Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 - Menu navigation and movie contents are fine but gameplay during fights is slow, probably because my phone is not a high end device. I'm sure this should be fine on a better phone.

I have other games to try out, but need to compress them from ISO to CSO. They are all over 4GB.

So, on an average, I would give it 7/10 and fully recommend this emulator! Can't wait to get a better phone to take full advantage of its potential and play all my favorite games.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 6, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Anyone have the apk? I know there "isn't one" anywhere else other than the play store, but maybe someone has it offlined. My tablet will not connect to the internet and I can't download it.


Same with me. I want to try it but I don't have or I don't want to set up Google Store/Play services on my Amazon 10 tablet. *Somebody please make an offline .APK for this please!*


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Dec 6, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Same with me. I want to try it but I don't have or I don't want to set up Google Store/Play services on my Amazon 10 tablet. *Somebody please make an offline .APK for this please!*


Sent you a pm


----------



## duyeh (Dec 6, 2021)

FFX international, i got glitch in mushroom valley,the platform is lifted up,but my character is not

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## player594 (Dec 6, 2021)

MultiKoopa said:


> but how do the Metal Gear games run on it? That's the real question


Metal Gear 3 Substance runs decent, but does have random crashing issues. Some slow downs during lots of action on screen. I can't get Vulkan to work at all on my S21+. It just crashes when launching any game.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Dec 6, 2021)

player594 said:


> Metal Gear 3 Substance runs decent, but does have random crashing issues. Some slow downs during lots of action on screen. I can't get Vulkan to work at all on my S21+. It just crashes when launching any game.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


That would likely be because your phone may not be using a snapdragon cpu/gpu but rather samsung's in-house Exynos, i'd check a spec checking app on your phone to clear up if you're using a snapdragon S21+ or an Exynos one if you're unaware.


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Dec 6, 2021)

player594 said:


> Metal Gear 3 Substance runs decent, but does have random crashing issues. Some slow downs during lots of action on screen. I can't get Vulkan to work at all on my S21+. It just crashes when launching any game.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Works fine for me using a Samsung galaxy s20 fe with snapdragon


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm having doubts my s20 fe can run this.


----------



## danny19901 (Dec 6, 2021)

player594 said:


> Metal Gear 3 Substance runs decent, but does have random crashing issues. Some slow downs during lots of action on screen. I can't get Vulkan to work at all on my S21+. It just crashes when launching any game.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Snapdragon or Exynos? If Exynos that's your down fall and if you plan on any Emulation stay well away from Exynos 

Sent from my M2011K2G using Tapatalk


----------



## danny19901 (Dec 6, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm having doubts my s20 fe can run this.


If it's a Snapdragon it's possible but not sure which Snapdragon it would be 

Sent from my M2011K2G using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Dec 6, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm having doubts my s20 fe can run this.


Works fine on mine


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 6, 2021)

Can anyone confirm that if it works on any Amazon tablets? Did not want to install Google Play but if works I may...


----------



## MultiKoopa (Dec 6, 2021)

player594 said:


> Metal Gear 3 Substance runs decent, but does have random crashing issues. Some slow downs during lots of action on screen. I can't get Vulkan to work at all on my S21+. It just crashes when launching any game.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


oh damn and that's with a Snapdragon 888 D:


----------



## MultiKoopa (Dec 6, 2021)

MultiKoopa said:


> oh damn and that's with a Snapdragon 888 D:


oh apparently not lol


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Dec 6, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Can anyone confirm that if it works on any Amazon tablets? Did not want to install Google Play but if works I may...


Just checked my daughters and its not showing on her firehd 8 2020 version

I installed Google Play services just to check


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 6, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Just checked my daughters and its not showing on her firehd 8 2020 version
> 
> I installed Google Play services just to check


Thank you for checking!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 6, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Works fine on mine


Snapdragon 865 and Cortex A77 iirc


----------



## Cris1997XX (Dec 6, 2021)

danny19901 said:


> Snapdragon or Exynos? If Exynos that's your down fall and if you plan on any Emulation stay well away from Exynos
> 
> Sent from my M2011K2G using Tapatalk


You shouldn't generalize like that. A high-end Exynos phone is still pretty good for emulation up to Dreamcast and PSP, and I've heard Dolphin runs great thanks to the Vulkan drivers lmao


----------



## danny19901 (Dec 6, 2021)

Cris1997XX said:


> You shouldn't generalize like that. A high-end Exynos phone is still pretty good for emulation up to Dreamcast and PSP, and I've heard Dolphin runs great thanks to the Vulkan drivers lmao


I'm not trying to generalize as you say and I know you say capable but it really isn't in comparison to Snapdragon Processors and I know this as I've had every Samsung galaxy device starting from S2 up to S10+ although skipped S9&S6 but other than that had them all and there highest counterparts + as labled etc ... 
And when I had a OnePlus 7 Pro 5G and S10+ at same time in honesty and S10+ was newer and struggled with emulating PS1 games at same resolution etc... As the OnePlus also another issue is Samsung and Throttling your game may run 60fps but it will throttle after mins of gameplay seen it happen also in non Emulation games and seen games not allow a higher graphics quality

Also even though S21+ has higher CPU cores to what SD888 has the Snapdragon still out performs it due to drivers and optimization 

Sent from my M2011K2G using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDan (Dec 6, 2021)

Wow I'm impressed so far!  Good time to have a Galaxy fold 3,.. With a Gamesir x2,..  Only had my fold 3 for 2 weeks and this pops out... So far I have put 34 games on my SD card.. And all of them work great except Gran Turismo 4..  Some tracks it's fine others it's choppy but still I'm sure with a ton of updates this will work perfectly...  Oh well good bye play!  & Damon get go f*ck itself side ways...   
I never thought they would get ps2 running on mobile phones.... 
Xbox 360 next?


----------



## Cris1997XX (Dec 6, 2021)

danny19901 said:


> I'm not trying to generalize as you say and I know you say capable but it really isn't in comparison to Snapdragon Processors and I know this as I've had every Samsung galaxy device starting from S2 up to S10+ although skipped S9&S6 but other than that had them all and there highest counterparts + as labled etc ...
> And when I had a OnePlus 7 Pro 5G and S10+ at same time in honesty and S10+ was newer and struggled with emulating PS1 games at same resolution etc... As the OnePlus also another issue is Samsung and Throttling your game may run 60fps but it will throttle after mins of gameplay seen it happen also in non Emulation games and seen games not allow a higher graphics quality
> 
> Also even though S21+ has higher CPU cores to what SD888 has the Snapdragon still out performs it due to drivers and optimization
> ...


I always put my phone on plane mode when using an emulator, I hate wasting battery for that


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 6, 2021)

Guys, you have to understand that the emulator is still in alpha and needs to be improved, if it reaches the levels of PPSSPP or other console emulators on smartphones, there is only to wait and be patient.


----------



## Esppiral (Dec 6, 2021)

Aethersx2 on Nintendo Switch


----------



## Cris1997XX (Dec 6, 2021)

Esppiral said:


> Aethersx2 on Nintendo Switch



It's streaming the emulator, right?


----------



## Esppiral (Dec 7, 2021)

Cris1997XX said:


> It's streaming the emulator, right?


Nope it is running on the Switch.


----------



## MultiKoopa (Dec 7, 2021)

Esppiral said:


> Nope it is running on the Switch.


oh wow!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 7, 2021)

MultiKoopa said:


> Curious about this


This won't run on 32 bit devices. Source
The Shield K1 Tablet is a 32 bit device.


----------



## nintendtard2022 (Dec 7, 2021)

this is working amazing on my qualcom snapdragon galaxy note 20 ultra 5g need for speed underground 2 and The Punisher have been giving the most headaches.

The Punisher cant get above 30fps in game, even tried pcsx2 fixes with clamp mode and a combo of other fixes same with need for speed underground 2, oh and rygar keeps freezing when I walk through the first door but this is so good for a beta wow im impressed


----------



## Esppiral (Dec 7, 2021)

Cris1997XX said:


> It's streaming the emulator, right?


What makes you laugh, you don't believe it?


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 7, 2021)

Esppiral said:


> What makes you laugh, you don't believe it?


It will be one of the usual trolls that haunt this site.


----------



## Cris1997XX (Dec 7, 2021)

Esppiral said:


> What makes you laugh, you don't believe it?


Of course I don't, bro. You need a phone with at least a SD845, which still costs a lot, to get decent results in this emulator. The Switch's hardware is 5 years old (Except it has 4GB RAM instead of 3). I'm 99% sure people will need more proof before they believe some random video


----------



## Yuanye198425 (Dec 7, 2021)

Just loooooooooove this emulator. Loooooooooove it so much. With some tweaks. most of the games I love back in the day run almost perfectly. Jesus... This is unreal. And the future of this emulator will be incredibly bright.


----------



## Esppiral (Dec 7, 2021)

Cris1997XX said:


> Of course I don't, bro. You need a phone with at least a SD845, which still costs a lot, to get decent results in this emulator. The Switch's hardware is 5 years old (Except it has 4GB RAM instead of 3). I'm 99% sure people will need more proof before they believe some random video


Why should I lie? that is just stupid, belive it or not this is running on a Nintendo Switch, if you whatch the video until the end you will see how I use the console itself to savegame etc, most games run like crap some runs at a decent speed, but if you are happy living in your bubble, thats fine.


Whats bothers me is that some random guy on the internet, like you,  thinks I don't have anything better to do in my life than fooling others.... instead of trying it by yourself to prove anything is better to call others liars,  good luck in your life.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Dec 7, 2021)

Esppiral said:


> Why should I lie? that is just stupid, belive it or not this is running on a Nintendo Switch, if you whatch the video until the end you will see how I use the console itself to savegame etc, most games run like crap some runs at a decent speed, but if you are happy living in your bubble, thats fine.
> 
> 
> Whats bothers me is that some random guy on the internet, like you,  thinks I don't have anything better to do in my life than fooling others.... instead of trying it by yourself to prove anything is better to call others liars,  good luck in your life.


Simply,don't feed the trolls and ignore!


----------



## MultiKoopa (Dec 7, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> This won't run on 32 bit devices. Source
> The Shield K1 Tablet is a 32 bit device.


I am DEVASTATED


----------



## grabman (Dec 7, 2021)

mardide said:


> Anyone try this on switch yet




yes wow at kingdom hearts


----------



## Esppiral (Dec 7, 2021)

Kingdom Hearts runs better than I expected


----------



## urbanman2004 (Dec 8, 2021)

Cris1997XX said:


> It's streaming the emulator, right?


More than likely the Switch has been modded to dual-boot and run a LineageOS ROM. The Switch contains an Android capable [ARM] processor which happens to be NVIDIA's Tegra X1.


----------



## Virazoid999 (Dec 8, 2021)

AetherSX2 PS2 Emulator "for all Android devices" my ass! I tried getting the beta version for my, AGAIN, "Android Device" and it clearly said that it is not compatible with this device...WTF!?


----------



## ganons (Dec 8, 2021)

Virazoid999 said:


> AetherSX2 PS2 Emulator "for all Android devices" my ass! I tried getting the beta version for my, AGAIN, "Android Device" and it clearly said that it is not compatible with this device...WTF!?



You probably have a old or weak phone.


----------



## Cris1997XX (Dec 8, 2021)

Virazoid999 said:


> AetherSX2 PS2 Emulator "for all Android devices" my ass! I tried getting the beta version for my, AGAIN, "Android Device" and it clearly said that it is not compatible with this device...WTF!?


You DO know it won't run on cheap-ass phones, right!?


----------



## nintendtard2022 (Dec 8, 2021)

Virazoid999 said:


> AetherSX2 PS2 Emulator "for all Android devices" my ass! I tried getting the beta version for my, AGAIN, "Android Device" and it clearly said that it is not compatible with this device...WTF!?


What is your phone model? specs? All important factors this emulator doesn't run on a potato.


----------



## grabman (Dec 9, 2021)

Jeez could this be ps2 on switch solution?


----------



## danny19901 (Dec 9, 2021)

Virazoid999 said:


> AetherSX2 PS2 Emulator "for all Android devices" my ass! I tried getting the beta version for my, AGAIN, "Android Device" and it clearly said that it is not compatible with this device...WTF!?


If your phone isnt supported it's because it's to weak to get a playable or decent experience out of it 

Sent from my M2011K2G using Tapatalk


----------



## danny19901 (Dec 9, 2021)

MultiKoopa said:


> I am DEVASTATED


It's pretty strange though as PCSX2 is 32bit based it hasn't made the jump to 64bit and if it did would expect better overall experience but as PCSX2 is 32bit it's strange this actually doesn't support it 

Sent from my M2011K2G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cris1997XX (Dec 9, 2021)

danny19901 said:


> danny19901 said:
> 
> 
> > It's pretty strange though as PCSX2 is 32bit based it hasn't made the jump to 64bit and if it did would expect better overall experience but as PCSX2 is 32bit it's strange this actually doesn't support it
> ...


Trying to use logic with this kind of people won't work lol


----------



## FanNintendo (Dec 10, 2021)

SuperDan said:


> Wow I'm impressed so far!  Good time to have a Galaxy fold 3,.. With a Gamesir x2,..  Only had my fold 3 for 2 weeks and this pops out... So far I have put 34 games on my SD card.. And all of them work great except Gran Turismo 4..  Some tracks it's fine others it's choppy but still I'm sure with a ton of updates this will work perfectly...  Oh well good bye play!  & Damon get go f*ck itself side ways...
> I never thought they would get ps2 running on mobile phones....
> Xbox 360 next?


I'd hoping for Orginal XBOX  Xemu emulator


----------



## mario-lucis-caelum (Dec 11, 2021)

Works great on my Poco F2 Pro with SD 865. Tested four games (Wild Arms V, Persona 3 FES, Budokai Tenkaichi 3, KH 2 Final Mix) all were running at fullspeed and there were no performance dips as far as I can tell. Amazing emulator all in all. It's only an Alpha build but it's already this good.


----------



## nintendtard2022 (Dec 12, 2021)

also another update dropped yesterday with more options and game fixes


----------



## grabman (Dec 13, 2021)

got macho's house built in dark cloud on switch


----------



## cobjak (Jan 31, 2022)

Someone got a list of playable game (like kingdom hearts) and settings to play with correct fps? 

I'm looking for the same with gamecube games also


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 31, 2022)

cobjak said:


> Someone got a list of playable game (like kingdom hearts) and settings to play with correct fps?
> 
> I'm looking for the same with gamecube games also


I don't think so. It varies per device. Just download it and some isos and play around with settings


----------



## DrPerkeleeee (Jan 31, 2022)

Yeah it's pretty random from device to device.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 31, 2022)

DrPerkeleeee said:


> Yeah it's pretty random from device to device.


Doesn't sound great and more like it was overhyped by some.

Better to play it on an actual PS2, emulate it on PS3/PS4, a laptop capable of it, or the Steam Deck and such. Well, there's also Switch with Linux support so that may be something?

Touch screen controls are a pain in the ass so that'd make me avoid it anyway (I know you can pair with a Bluetooth/Wired controller, cept it's not the same experience).


----------



## cobjak (Jan 31, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> Doesn't sound great and more like it was overhyped by some.
> 
> Better to play it on an actual PS2, emulate it on PS3/PS4, a laptop capable of it, or the Steam Deck and such. Well, there's also Switch with Linux support so that may be something?
> 
> Touch screen controls are a pain in the ass so that'd make me avoid it anyway (I know you can pair with a Bluetooth/Wired controller, cept it's not the same experience).


It's not that bad but it's very experimental, I don't know how to make games playable there is too many settings that I don't understand... Even for gamecube.


----------



## DrPerkeleeee (Feb 1, 2022)

I mean it also really depends on your phone. I have for example 8 GB RAM and a fast processor. I can play games like GTA San Andreas, Rule of Rose, Final Fantasy 12, LEGO Batman, Buccaneer, PhantasyvStar Generations 1 & 2. (Some of the games I tested and playing atm) And when there's a lot of  going on like in FF 12, a combat scene or in town on a market place then the game slows down from 60 fps to like 30 or 40 fps. 
If you search on Youtube, there are some great videos that show you how to set the emulator for best performance. Like always 60 fps for example. Deactivating the fps limiter is a great choice. I did this for FF 12. And the fps where like double as fast. Was playing flawless. You really need to find the right settimgs for you. And beeing in that early stage this emulator is already pretty good!


----------



## cobjak (Feb 1, 2022)

DrPerkeleeee said:


> I mean it also really depends on your phone. I have for example 8 GB RAM and a fast processor. I can play games like GTA San Andreas, Rule of Rose, Final Fantasy 12, LEGO Batman, Buccaneer, PhantasyvStar Generations 1 & 2. (Some of the games I tested and playing atm) And when there's a lot of  going on like in FF 12, a combat scene or in town on a market place then the game slows down from 60 fps to like 30 or 40 fps.
> If you search on Youtube, there are some great videos that show you how to set the emulator for best performance. Like always 60 fps for example. Deactivating the fps limiter is a great choice. I did this for FF 12. And the fps where like double as fast. Was playing flawless. You really need to find the right settimgs for you. And beeing in that early stage this emulator is already pretty good!


OH I forgot to say I'm on switch with the android partition, the switch isn't really powerful I think it's better to play on phone/pc and share the screen on switch


----------

